

Show HN: User Experience Report Cards - danenania
http://www.smoothconversion.com/user-experience-report-card/

======
danenania
Hey HN,

We're a couple of devs and UX designers who analyze web traffic patterns to
discover obstacles that cause users to drop off at key points.

We're offering these UX Report Cards as a quick and low cost way to get an
overview of how difficult or easy your product is to use and uncover good
targets for optimization.

Let us know what you think!

